# We lost our pup today



## ABitSad (4 mo ago)

(For some reason I feel more comfortable posting anonymously on a new account. I posted a lot when he was younger.)

This morning, our 11-year-old golden collapsed and died within 5 minutes.

He was sick a couple of times this summer. In July, his liver enzymes were really high, but antibiotics fixed it. In spite of x-rays, bloodwork, ultrasound, and needle biopsy, we never had a diagnosis. In August, he threw up his entire lunch 3 days in a row. Redid all the bloodwork, completely normal.

Last week, he woke up and refused to go downstairs for his breakfast. He was clearly in a ton of pain. The vet examined him, maybe a ruptured disk or a spinal stroke (FCE). We opted for painkillers and an anti-inflammatory to wait and see. He was doing great, though he still had an odd gait. We had to stop him from running down the stairs for breakfast this morning.

Then, an hour later, he walked into the living room with me. His back end crashed to the ground, he laid the rest of his body on his side, and then he died. The vet thinks probably a clot went to his brain. We are all hopeful that he was unconscious within a few seconds. We are thankful that he was an hour into his pain pill and that we were there with him.

He was loving, smart, and enthusiastic to his last moment. The house is so quiet now.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Rockalicious (Nov 23, 2020)

That is heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss, and yes - so glad he'd had his pain pill and that it seemed so quick. It sounds like he was a real special boy. 💔


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss. Knowing that we will most likely outlive our goldens is something that none of us like to think about. They may not be with us for a long period of time, but the significance and love that they bring to our lives is completely life changing. Thinking about your family as you mourn the loss of your precious boy, and hope that the memories he gave you bring you comfort. ❤


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for your loss.😥


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss and heartbreak.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

so sorry to hear.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss


----------



## ABitSad (4 mo ago)

Thanks for all your kind words. This has always been a great community. Later today, I'll post his picture. Sort of a beginning/end thing. Losing each puppy is different, he is our fifth. I want to go to the vet and bring him back home. Weird thought.


----------



## Audie (6 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss, so heartbreaking to read what you have been through. He was at home and right by your side, I hope you can take some comfort in this. This is never easy. I wish you could bring him home again as well. Peace be with you and family.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss and the unbearable pain that you're experiencing 😢


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your boy. It really doesn't matter if they are young or old, it's always a huge heartache. I'm so glad you were there with him. He surely knew you were there surrounding him with love.

Sending warm thoughts for peace and comfort.


----------



## ABitSad (4 mo ago)

I said I would post pictures, so here he is, puppy and senior dog. He's pretty quiet in this pictures, but he was way more active than most dogs I knew! We have guests this weekend, so we spent yesterday cleaning and sorting through his 11 years of dog stuff. (There's still more to sort through.) Some great memories. Thanks, all.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy! Grief is so hard. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Bailey’s Grandma (5 mo ago)

ABitSad said:


> Thanks for all your kind words. This has always been a great community. Later today, I'll post his picture. Sort of a beginning/end thing. Losing each puppy is different, he is our fifth. I want to go to the vet and bring him back home. Weird thought.


I’m so sorry for your loss. What a shock you are going through. It is NEVER easy, but seemingly so unfair when so fast…yet that said, we never intentionally want our lives to suffer. Happy for you that you were with him!!
Your last statement of wanting to go get him at the vet reminded me of something I experienced. In April 2019, after an illness, I lost my 14-1/2 yr old Dublin. Suddenly in July 2019, I had a great experience of living & working the summer in eastern Glacier National Park. That meant I had to close up my house in Southern California. The entire summer I had this uncanny, nagging feeling Dublin couldn’t “find” me because the house was empty. Returning home, the feeling disappeared. As you said “weird!”


----------



## Mapster (6 mo ago)

So so sorry , i do hope your hearts heal fast .


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

He is beautiful. As a puppy and as sugar faced senior. It is NEVER easy to loose the best relationship we know ( our PUPS) I know the grief is real and painful. Give yourself lots of tender care and soon the happy memories will out shine the deep sadness you are in right now. HUGS


----------



## Bailey’s Grandma (5 mo ago)

Bailey’s Grandma said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss. What a shock you are going through. It is NEVER easy, but seemingly so unfair when so fast…yet that said, we never intentionally want our lives to suffer. Happy for you that you were with him!!
> Your last statement of wanting to go get him at the vet reminded me of something I experienced. In April 2019, after an illness, I lost my 14-1/2 yr old Dublin. Suddenly in July 2019, I had a great experience of living & working the summer in eastern Glacier National Park. That meant I had to close up my house in Southern California. The entire summer I had this uncanny, nagging feeling Dublin couldn’t “find” me because the house was empty. Returning home, the feeling disappeared. As you said “weird!”





ABitSad said:


> View attachment 896331
> View attachment 896332
> 
> I said I would post pictures, so here he is, puppy and senior dog. He's pretty quiet in this pictures, but he was way more active than most dogs I knew! We have guests this weekend, so we spent yesterday cleaning and sorting through his 11 years of dog stuff. (There's still more to sort through.) Some great memories. Thanks, all.


Beautiful huggable lovable and kissable!! Again sorry for your loss!


----------



## sheilagingle (Sep 25, 2012)

My most heartfelt sympathy. It is obvious he was very loved. Take care.


----------

